# OH as Swarm Trap



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

The 2x4 deep OH on our sunporch died out last year and i left it alone except to freeze the frames after it attracted a few moths. I also started spraying a little Swarm Commander in the vent weekly from a few weeks ago until recently.
Yesterday my wife texted me that there was a buzzing in there! I came home to find 30 +/- workers scrambling around in what I figure was the behavior of "measuring" the cavity described by researchers. It was super-windy yesterday so i was surprised. It's also been a bit cold. 37f this morning. Took a walk around the bee yard and, sure enough, there they were. A good size swarm clustered on the side of a tree about 15ft up. I'm going to let them decide whether or not to move in. One little half a spritz of Swarm Commander for luck. Update to follow...hoping to report good news later today.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

For two solid days there were dozens of bees coming and going. From the entrance it almost looked like the hive was active, there were so many bees. Unfortunately, they found a better place. I'm still surprised they were considering it because it's only a few hundred feet from the bee yard.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>I'm going to let them decide whether or not to move in. One little half a spritz of Swarm Commander for luck.

Never let them decide, you be the boss. Overdosing SCL will keep swarms away.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

A little later in spring and a swarm has chosen it!


----------

